# Young Canadian Family Moving to southwest coast of Turkey



## shann (Sep 3, 2014)

Hi there

My husband an I are considering moving to Turkey with our two children aged 4 and 6. 

My sister is a little worried because of the unrest that is happening at the borders and I was hoping for other expats or locals who are actually there to give me some advice. what exactly is the situation and how is it effecting the country? are there threats that are not the same or happen more frequently than other places (murder, theft, etc). 

We are likely going to move to a coastal town We love to sail and be near the sea.

my husband works in refrigeration and a man that owns a beach bar in turkey told him he wanted him to come there and help him with some equipment (slush machines) and service them. he wanted to fly us there and help us find a house as well as employ my husband. 
areas he mentioned were fethiye, cesme, and ildir.

and also, other than being there and learning the language...what programs are good for learning turkish? 

thank you for any help!


----------



## saas (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi,

If you are planning to go west coastal of Turkey, you don't even realize whats happening in east borders without checking tv and newspapers..

And i hope you know the man and his business well before you came here all the way.. You sounded like someone asked your husband's help and you are moving to country 

You can easily find many local language courses and people are very friendly and very keen on helping foreigners to speak Turkish


----------



## shann (Sep 3, 2014)

thanks saas...
we are definitely going to look into his business and get to know him to secure something first. it was very simply like that though! i am glad to hear that it isn't effecting the coast though. what are you favorite places in turkey?


----------



## saas (Sep 2, 2014)

Good to hear that..

Izmir and Antalya is the one the best places for both having city life and also can have sea and sun to enjoy.. There is also some silent towns close to both Izmir and Antalya to live if you'd like..


----------



## shann (Sep 3, 2014)

oh great...i hadn't looked into either of these...I will take a peek! thanks for your help!

i am guessing there is a lot of work is in tourism? i teach scuba and i worked on a cruise ship. i also currently work in child care. 
I really would love all of us to learn turkish...but is english well spoken in these areas?


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

In touristic areas, English is not an issue.

However, a work visa will not be so easy so make sure the job offer is legitimate.


----------

